# Recipes and Good instructions for Antique alternatives



## Tyjax (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a link for some EXCELLENT articles on alternative techniques. Such as Palladium, Cyanotype etc. There are articles on making the paper, internegatives, developing, and lots more. These has given me hours of interesting reading and I am now making a list of chemicals to buy for my darkroom. 

BONUS - look around on the site for a recipe for your own D-76. Yeah!

edit- DOH! What a doofus. Sheesh. Sorry. Link added.

http://www.ephotozine.com/techniques/index.cfm?subject=17


----------



## motcon (Sep 30, 2003)

you ranted and raved about a link.

no link.


----------



## carlita (Sep 30, 2003)

*alternativephotography.com* isn't bad either.


----------



## Tyjax (Sep 30, 2003)

Better in fact. With the same articles easier to get too. Ignore my link. Hit the Carlita link. Much better.


----------



## terri (Sep 30, 2003)

Great site; good info and some gorgeous images to admire.....  thanks Carli!!!


----------

